# Pic of my boy an his dad



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone think hes gonna look like dad ? He's almost 8 months an he's 50.2 pounds an dad is 65 pounds mom is 50 pounds. Also does Anyone have a guess on how big he will get ? This is my first bully 
My boy soldier 









His dad 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

General rule of thumb is to double the weight at 4 months, and it'll give you the best estimate.

Pretty markings on Soldier.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

I like your dog better than his dad.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I agree with winwin, your boy sure is handsome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

And his crop looks great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Some bloodlines take 2 years to pop , you'll see the changes


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

winwin said:


> I like your dog better than his dad.


Thank you !



*Bella*Blu* said:


> I agree with winwin, your boy sure is handsome
> 
> Thank you! I love his crop!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Pink said:


> General rule of thumb is to double the weight at 4 months, and it'll give you the best estimate.
> 
> Pretty markings on Soldier.


Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

at 8 months he is pretty much as tall as he will get , maybe another half inch or so but height wise he is almost done. For the next 1-2 years now he will fill out. I can't see much more weight changing at this point maybe 5-10 lbs but you will see his chest fill out most likely and his head will widen a bit just as he matures. Weight depends on the owner really, if you keep him lean and tones you may not see much more weight at all, there are people if they owned him he would put on 20lbs of fat ... really comes down to the condition an owner keeps their dogs as well.


----------

